# Gaining Weight by mixing protein shake with cooking oil and cookies.



## PilotMEV (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm skinny and I want to gain 2-3pounds per week, so I used calorie calculator and indicates I need around 4,000+ Calories everyday to achieve my goal.
I work out 3-4 times a week and I'm taking "Mutant Mass" as my Protein shake. So heres my routine


2 Scoops of Mutant Mass = 530 Calories
5 teaspoon of Vegetable Oil = 675 Calories 
Cookies =                             240 Calories
Peanut butter=                      200 Calories
*Blending this together*
_______________________________________________
This would give me *1645 *Calories X 2 (Morning and Afternoon) *= **3290 Calories Everyday*


Is this a healthy routine? especially adding vegetable oil in my protein shake


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## PilotMEV (Jul 19, 2014)

*Is this a healthy routine? especially adding vegetable oil in my protein shake*


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 19, 2014)

besides likely tasting like shit, no.  That isn't healthy.  eat real food and lots of it.

<done feeding the troll>


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 20, 2014)

What would be unhealthy about it?


----------



## PilotMEV (Jul 20, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> What would be unhealthy about it?



Well, hmm... Adding vegetable oil.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 20, 2014)

Your body needs fat.  I was thinking more along the lines of insulin spikes, lack of fiber, lack of real food leading to binging, bloating, diarrhea,....etc.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 20, 2014)

Vegetable oil is really bad for you.


----------



## brazey (Jul 20, 2014)

This needs to moved to the nutrition section. Don't think Introductions is the place for this.


----------



## bdeljoose (Jul 20, 2014)

It makes my ass shit in my pants just thinking about drinking that. Eat alot and good, as you get older you will gain weight. Probably more weight then you will want.


----------



## ukanabolic.com (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 21, 2014)

Bottoms up, there, big guy. Hope you take look around and take on some new ideas.


----------



## need2lift (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Good luck



LOL....seriously


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome.

 Try coconut oil , not as bad.

Eggs , oatmeal , ground beef are better options.

Look in the Nutrition section. Lots of good info


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 7, 2014)

heckvr4 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Try coconut oil , not as bad.
> 
> ...



This.....


----------

